# New baby girl - myotonic and adorable!



## Tallistrailblzr (Aug 10, 2015)

She was born yesterday at about 5 pm! First time mom is Boo because of the bug-eyed look and being a fainting goat.  Name suggestions?? I am so excited that this one cam out with the cute perky ears


----------



## Tallistrailblzr (Aug 10, 2015)

This is a picture of her mom "Boo"


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

What a handsome little thing! Congratulations!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## Alleysalley02 (Jun 25, 2015)

Wendy (like in Casper the friendly ghost movie), Kind of matches your "Boo" ghosly theme.
Did you name the little boy that arrived the other day?


----------



## Chopsgoats (Aug 20, 2013)

She is beautiful love her markings


----------



## Tallistrailblzr (Aug 10, 2015)

Awe thanks for the compliments!! Wendy is cute! I haven't named the little boy yet. I was going to wait until he was out in the pasture instead of in a stall so I could see his personality. I am leaning towards Domino or Thunder.


----------



## Tallistrailblzr (Aug 10, 2015)

As for this little girl, I thought about Velma from Scooby Doo because of the ghostly link


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

AdoraBLE! CONGRATS!


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks for sharing, she is gorgeous! I had a dog named Boo once. Names I am holding for the next batch of kids is Paisley, Chaquita, Dixie, and my doe Cookie I am thinking Chip or Crumb if bucklings, lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

what a darling


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

That is one adorable baby. Mama is really cute too.


----------

